# Color Calibration Question



## bracohen (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all, let me start by saying I am no pro at calibrating a television. I use the WOW blu-ray to calibrate. When I get to the color section, I have the image looking as best I can (which on the new set is amazingly good compared to previous sets). I wonder though, is it possible I could make certain colors too vibrant/saturated initially, correct their counterpart, and then come out with a "good" calibration?

I hope it's not too confusing to understand, my intentions are simply as true a picture as the movie maker intended me to see it. 

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, but I really do not understand what you are asking. Why (and how) would you oversaturate?


----------



## bracohen (Jan 2, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> Sorry, but I really do not understand what you are asking. Why (and how) would you oversaturate?


Okay I'll try differently. They have you use a blue filter and look at an image similar to this:










The idea is to see no change on the vertical bars at the top, I think you're probably familiar with this. I've got the image looking as close as possible to what they want when looking through the filter. Let's say for example I blasted the cyan on purpose and it looks funky. Is it possible to match the magenta to that funky color and get the image looking "proper" through the blue filter?

I guess I am curious if I could have made one of my colors off by accident and then matched the opposite to it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Generally, no. It depends on what kind of controls you have on the set, but even if you have controls to do what you suggest, the liklihood of getting correct color this way is almost nil. What you are likely adjusting is the luminance of each mostly, not saturation. A completely saturated magenta would have no green and equal parts red and blue. A fully saturated cyan would have no red and equal parts green and blue. Saturation is limited by your display primary colors. On some you can oversaturate by opening up the color space, but this only gives more saturation, not the color that was transmitted to your set from the media.


----------



## ruben_c (Aug 4, 2014)

Indeed using those type of calibration it is very difficult. Doing it by eye you will be influenced by the subjective interpretation of colors that our brain does.

I use a Spyder4TV puck to do so. It tells me how to set correctly and that gives me the best colors on my TVs and the TVs of my friends... I think there is also another software than the original one (HFCR?) that is supposed to be better than the original... Till now I could get fine results with the original software.


----------

